# Punjab - The Poverty Of Plenty



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 8, 2010)

<table><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr><td>*Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!*

_Editorial_: THE 25 crore man stepped in like a thief, eyes wary, searching for a sign that he must run. Jagbeer Singh. Farmer. Bus conductor. Father. Heroin smuggler. Jailbird. Nobody. After months of being a recluse, Jagbeer, one-time shining hope for friends and family, emerged into a Punjab he didn’t like. When he was caught with 25 kilos of heroin in 1997, worth Rs. 25 crore in the international market, Jagbeer became an instant celeb: his was the biggest heroin haul then. “They used to come to see what a Rs. 25 crore man looked like,” he says. Now, when he’s out after 12 years, only two kinds are interested. The sleuths, who come every fortnight to see if Jagbeer has anything to snitch on, and the peddlers, waiting to see if he is game for another shot. “I stay in and wonder how it happened to me. When I went into jail, there were a dozen drug offenders. When I was released, there were 65. There are a thousand peddlers in Punjab today,” he says. He doesn’t know it yet, but experts have begun to put an expiry date on Punjab, once the sentinel state of India. And it’s not just drugs that’s doing it.

I AM TOO scared,” says Jagbeer. He has a high pitched voice, a curiously feminine touch. He is about six feet tall, and sports a beard and short hair, both of which he colours black. We are in a resort on the outskirts of Amritsar where a marriage party is on, loud and expensive. No one knows him there. It’s the only place he’ll talk. “My father died when I was two. He didn’t wake up one day after he drank too much the previous night. When I was 16, I began to farm. My brother-in-law used to drive a mini bus. I joined him as conductor. Slowly, I began to drive as well. I used to take the bus to Jithaul, a village near Amritsar. There were smugglers in that village who used to travel in my vehicle. I became friends with one of them. For five years we were good friends. Then, in 1995, he asked me to go with him to pick up gold.

*Please respond to this topic at the following link*: Punjab: The Poverty of Plenty 

Gurfateh,


*Sikh Philosophy Network*
Donate to SPN. :: Contact Us :: Limited Spots! Sponsor SPN & Instantly Reach Over One Million Visitors
</td></tr></tbody></table>
        <table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr><td class="tcat" colspan="2">[FONT=arial,helvetica]*Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter*[/FONT]</td></tr><tr><td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 09-Oct-2010.

Activity since 30-Sep-2010 </td></tr></tbody></table>
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    <table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="2"><thead><tr><td class="thead">*Title:*</td><td class="thead">*Thread Starter:*</td><td class="thead">*Thread Start Date:*</td><td class="thead">*Replies:*</td><td class="thead">*Views:*</td><td class="thead">*Last Post:*</td><td class="thead">*Username:*</td></tr><tr class="tcat"><td colspan="7">*-- Threads posted most recently --*</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Gurpreet From Amritsar Wins Gold
</td><td>Kanwardeep Singh</td><td>08-Oct-2010</td><td>0</td><td>33</td><td>18:14 PM, 08-Oct-2010</td><td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Donate free rice online
</td><td>Kanwardeep Singh</td><td>08-Oct-2010</td><td>1</td><td>32</td><td>22:42 PM, 08-Oct-2010</td><td>spnadmin</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>What the word GURBANI stands for
</td><td>Hardip Singh</td><td>08-Oct-2010</td><td>2</td><td>47</td><td>23:12 PM, 08-Oct-2010</td><td>sunmukh</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>China is ripping America: Donald Trump
</td><td>Kanwardeep Singh</td><td>08-Oct-2010</td><td>3</td><td>75</td><td>10:53 AM, 08-Oct-2010</td><td>Sinister</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>True Sikhi:  UNITED SIKHS helps ‘Taliban’ victims Sikh women find asylum in Canada
</td><td>Soul_jyot</td><td>07-Oct-2010</td><td>1</td><td>76</td><td>01:20 AM, 08-Oct-2010</td><td>spnadmin</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Punjab FM revolts against Akali Dal PAC
</td><td>Soul_jyot</td><td>07-Oct-2010</td><td>2</td><td>53</td><td>06:32 AM, 08-Oct-2010</td><td>spnadmin</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Soul Transmigration/Reincarnation
</td><td>dpcpress</td><td>07-Oct-2010</td><td>1</td><td>56</td><td>15:23 PM, 07-Oct-2010</td><td>findingmyway</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>The Buddha Dal - The Original Homeland Security
</td><td>Aman Singh</td><td>07-Oct-2010</td><td>0</td><td>49</td><td>08:33 AM, 07-Oct-2010</td><td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Change or Perish
</td><td>Aman Singh</td><td>07-Oct-2010</td><td>2</td><td>71</td><td>12:26 PM, 08-Oct-2010</td><td>Sinister</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>RSS no different from banned SIMI: Rahul
</td><td>Aman Singh</td><td>07-Oct-2010</td><td>0</td><td>39</td><td>07:53 AM, 07-Oct-2010</td><td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>English Girl with Ik Oankaar Tattoo
</td><td>jane2010</td><td>07-Oct-2010</td><td>19</td><td>272</td><td>01:26 AM, 09-Oct-2010</td><td>jane2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Games Village is best ever in history of CWG: Fennell
</td><td>Kanwardeep Singh</td><td>06-Oct-2010</td><td>0</td><td>68</td><td>19:06 PM, 06-Oct-2010</td><td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Women break male stranglehold over Pakistan politics
</td><td>Kanwardeep Singh</td><td>06-Oct-2010</td><td>0</td><td>49</td><td>17:43 PM, 06-Oct-2010</td><td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Trouble understanding this shabad with reference to women
</td><td>Ishna</td><td>06-Oct-2010</td><td>7</td><td>75</td><td>05:35 AM, 07-Oct-2010</td><td>findingmyway</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Emergency Kit Distribution Underway in Pakistan to Assist Flood Affected
</td><td>spnadmin</td><td>06-Oct-2010</td><td>0</td><td>38</td><td>12:19 PM, 06-Oct-2010</td><td>spnadmin</td></tr></thead></table>
                                <table class="tborder" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="2"><tbody><tr class="tcat"><td colspan="2" align="center">*New Polls:*</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td colspan="2" nowrap="nowrap">*Poll: Should missionary work be pursued more energetically by Sikhs?*</td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left"><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">Yes, Why Not! </td><td width="95%" align="left">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











</td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left"><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">No! </td><td width="95%" align="left">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










</td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left"><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">Unsure</td><td width="95%" align="left">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










</td></tr> </tbody></table>


----------

